# Gun Collections!



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Just thought I'd start a topic where people can flaunt what they got in the realm of firearms!
I have me a Beretta 92 (9mm)
Glock 27 (.40 s&w)
DPMS AR-15 (.223 or .556)
MAK-90 ak47 (7.62x39)
Mosin Nagant 91/30 (7.62x54r)

Each of my firearms has a specific purpose or reason why I purchased it.
Beretta would be good because it would be interchangeable with military M9s and the 9mm is a super common round.
Same could be said with the AR-15, common round used by military, could cannibalize other ar's m4's for parts.
Glock 27 is my CCW pistol.
MAK-90 is a solid and rugged rifle good for close range combat.
Mosin Nagant is a cheap to shoot and accurate rifle with a bayonet that I love to shoot!

I'll try and post a pic, all of mine are too large to fit on here...or you can check my youtube channel under Acidlittle, there you will see most of my stuff


----------



## AZoney (Sep 27, 2011)

Great thread!

I have a Bushmaster M4 A3 in .223 and a Smith and Wesson 915 9mm.

I also have a ruger 10/22.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Alright I think I got my picture resized to fit!

Beretta 92
glock 27
DPMS AR15 (.223/5.56)
Not Pictured: Norinco MAK-90 and Mosin Nagant 91/30


----------



## AZoney (Sep 27, 2011)

Drool~~~~ Ok, I know what my next gun is going to be.... a glock like that one. Very small with a powerful punch!


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

My guns,

Marlin model 60 22lr
Glock 23
Winchester 94 30-30
Remington 870

One left to get, either AR15 style or AK. Make sure you have a 22 or other small caliber rifle for hunting. An AR 15 is great for security(and yes I'm very jealous) but not gonna work for rabbits or squirrels when your hungry. You can get a good Marlin or similar for $150 or less.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah a solid bolt action .22 is definitely on my list of guns to get, that and a good shot gun.


----------



## ratherbpreppin (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, I know where my next paycheck is going now!


----------



## davidpsc (Nov 2, 2011)

ATI GSG 522 SD

[attachment=0:wv2k61cg]gsg 522 sd.JPG[/attachment:wv2k61cg]


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

My buddy has one of those, says his jams all the time, does yours do the same or did he get a lemon??


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I chose to go old school. nothing knocking on the AR, I seen a few I'd like myself, but good old fashioned 7.62x39 was the answer for me. I do have a nice sniper rifle though, some shotties and a couple hand cannons waiting in the tub. My big thing is stoppage, if I shoot I want my bullet to at the very least get stuck in them bad enough to pick them up off their feet, or at the higher end of my guns I want a shot to the bicep to hit so hard it causes fluid shock to the brain. .270 of all varieties are right at the magic sweet spot for that. 30-06 is brutal but usually punches right through cleanly. we want ALMOST that amount of power but just enough to slam and roll when it bites. That's the thing about the AR it will wound flesh quite bad but a mere brick wall can stop it. Then again see what man's sphincter doesn't tingle when a little .38 is pointed at him. Guns going off is guns going off is guns going off any way you shave it really.

Some sick heaters there though, that .22 would be a wicked little wake up call pulled on you around a corner and dumped out. I so want a glock like that but the 9mm luger, Brett has one and it is so cool. My handguns are beasts, too big for my frame to hide. Heavy, too.


----------



## davidpsc (Nov 2, 2011)

I agree on stoppage, I wanted to show this one since this is the only photo I have right now. My gun of choice is the 45  

The 22 doesn't jam as much as it double or triple fires on occasion. My biggest concern is a squib load when this happens, because this gun is not designed to do this, Its a factory flaw issue. I guess the feed is too fast or some other issue. I've read that this is a huge problem with the GSG 522's and the issue is something to do with after a few rounds on a new gun that you will run into this problem. I've seen it on other gun sites where they describe how to take it apart and tighten the screws and you will be fine. Sometimes my 10/22 does the same thing. One would think they would have better factory testing conditions. Right now, I'm not firing it until I take it apart, clean it, tightening the screws like they described and then I'll shoot it again. Safety is my biggest concern.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Here are my other two rifles I have, I love the look of wood stocks, but want to change the AK into a pistol grip/traditional ak look. Ironwooddesigns.com sell usa made wood stocks for some firearms and are high quality! check em out!


----------



## PrepperSon123 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just now got a PT-85 Pellot pistol Blowback .177 cal


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

PrepperSon123 said:


> Just now got a PT-85 Pellot pistol Blowback .177 cal


Awesome, this would be good for obtaining small game when you need to be in a hush hush situation. I know when I was growing up I had a bb and pellet gun, and I'm here to tell you that they have came a long way.

Would love to see a photo of your gear when you get a chance!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

22's - and I love 22's for a variety of reasons,
- ppks 22
- dan wesson 2/4/6/8 inch barrels
- Kimber dedicated and a conversion kit thats in my bug out bag,
- Ruger 10/22 and 77/22 (just traded a second 10/22 this weekend for a P89 with 5 mags wow)
- Old mossberg tube, an old winchester tube, and an old Savage with a dumb magazine
- No lever 22 - might be on my list, and an SR-22 Ruger pistol might replace the ppks soon

38/357
- S&W Model 27 my first duty gun - sentimental big ole heavy 5 inch
- Taurus Tracker 7 shot stainless 
- Rossi lever 24" 
- Marlin lever 16" for the Mrs.

9mm
- 2 (now) P89's those suckers are like nice little tanks,
- 2 1911's (Kimber Target II / Rock Island Armory)
my want includes a 9mm with a 4.25" standard grip (old model 70)

45 (I have my dads Colt WWII and two boxes of ammo for it but I abandoned the 45)

223/5.56
- Colt LE6920 one with about a thousand rounds through it - one NIB unfired (and pretty old actually)
- Three Plumb Crazy Polymere lowers for 2 Stag Uppers one scoped and one not, 
- CMMG dedicated 22LR upper

338L
- Savage 111 
- I'm sorry they don't make a 22 conversion for this, for at $4/$5 a shot I don't get much
practice. 

12 Gauge
- Rem 870
- Mossy 500
- Benelli bird 
- Reming 1100 bird


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I have had to start rebuilding the collection but here is a pic of my Yugo SKS with grenade launcher and flip up night sites the works (Also have all original furniture!)

Than the lil 9 shot .22lr Taurus 
I also have the Sigma 9mm
Walther P99 .40
Remington Sendero 7mm

I will try and pics of everything up later but here is one of the .22 and the SKS


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

That sucks I downloaded the pic of Acid's Mosan twice trying to look at it didnt realize it was going to dl. O well I will just put it in the Album of guns I want bad!!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

My guns? nah... not tellin'


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I turned all of mine in to avoid the rush I maybe able to did up a few old photos
Been at this awhile so it took awhile to haul them in.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im with Smitty901 sorta...I sold mine all at a premium I might add with the mad rush in gun sales and a lack of supply and made a handsome profit on them all I might add. Just gotta remember to be patriotic and pay my fair share as uncle Joe would say when I file income tax this year. Cant be having the IRS armed swat team kicking in my door and shooting first and asking questions later...

It was heart breaking to do but I still have a couple of bolt action rifles and a single shot HnR 12 guage I think left.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Im with Smitty901 sorta...I sold mine all at a premium I might add with the mad rush in gun sales and a lack of supply and made a handsome profit on them all I might add. Just gotta remember to be patriotic and pay my fair share as uncle Joe would say when I file income tax this year. Cant be having the IRS armed swat team kicking in my door and shooting first and asking questions later...
> 
> It was heart breaking to do but I still have a couple of bolt action rifles and a single shot HnR 12 guage I think left.


Taxes that is why I just turned them in it was cheaper than paying the taxes.
I think the DHS agent at the turn in site may have taken a few home with him.


----------

